# Is DIRECTV still rolling out the new GUI software?



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

I currently have the DirecTV Genie HR44. I still have not gotten the new GUI software upgrade from DIRECTV. I checked out the RedH site and the site has been inactive for several days now. Just wondering...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's a very slow roll out. Be patient.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I still don't have it on my HR44, but from what I'm reading, I'm in no hurry to get this 'update'.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't have it yet, either. Thankfully!


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

Must be very slow. More likely to get an android OS update before this one.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I was hoping they had stopped but I got the dreaded exciting news about directv email today. I guess my 54 will be getting it soon


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Billzebub said:


> I was hoping they had stopped but I got the dreaded exciting news about directv email today. I guess my 54 will be getting it soon


I got that email today too. I have an HR44


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I’m in PA and no sign of it here. I’m not rushing it. Let them work out the kinks first.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

It showed up last night on mine (Dallas TX area) did a quick look at and yes it's different but don't see a problem getting used to it with a little time and messing with it.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Will an email be sent before it is downloaded?


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

gordon1fan said:


> I currently have the DirecTV Genie HR44. I still have not gotten the new GUI software upgrade from DIRECTV. I checked out the RedH site and the site has been inactive for several days now. Just wondering...


These DIRECTV/AT&T guys can't get out of their own way. When I got the "Exciting News" email from them yesterday, the "Learn More" button/link yielded this on both Chrome and Firefox:

*Server not found. Firefox can't find the server at ct.eonline.att-mail.com.
*
http://ct.eonline.att-mail.com/core/track/fhghijfcmmbcdcbjmaijgcpl-ah


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> I was hoping they had stopped but I got the dreaded exciting news about directv email today. I guess my 54 will be getting it soon


I received this exciting news months ago, and I still haven't received it. Not in a hurry ...


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

After poking around with the new GUI I for one like it and find it easy to get around on  and other than being a bit slower no problems


----------



## IMBoguss (Sep 10, 2007)

cyfman said:


> After poking around with the new GUI I for one like it and find it easy to get around on  and other than being a bit slower no problems


Just got it today.
A steaming pile in my opinion.
Guide is bearable, but playlist is horrible!


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

cyfman said:


> After poking around with the new GUI I for one like it and find it easy to get around on  and other than being a bit slower no problems


I know it will come one day. I dread the thought. My Hr44 has been getting progressively slower with all of the "improvements" that they have made to the software along the way. To get even slower with the "new and improved" software is not something that I look forward to.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

I got it yesterday. Can't stand it. The wife is pissed.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

fornold said:


> I got it yesterday. Can't stand it. The wife is pissed.


I'm in charge of DirecTV setup in my house. My wife hated me too, but I've avoided the new GUI for the last month with the use of a timer on my HR54, that doesn't allow it to reinstall the new GUI when they do the pushes.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

It installed while I was out of town this week. Most of the changes were cosmetic and I’m sure we’ll get used to them. The one issue I am concerned about is the inability to record only on a specific channel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Billzebub said:


> It installed while I was out of town this week. Most of the changes were cosmetic and I'm sure we'll get used to them. The one issue I am concerned about is the inability to record only on a specific channel.


If you would follow "New GUI" thread you'll know more ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Still nothing here, HR44-200. “Soon” I guess.........


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Still nothing here, HR44-200. "Soon" I guess.........


if you rush to get it - watch redH.com and try to catch it manually


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I got the mail from D* saying it was coming and the it was downloaded to my HR44 early Wed morning. My wife and I really don't like it. Is there a way to sort the play list to alpha and make it stick?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bpratt said:


> I got the mail from D* saying it was coming and the it was downloaded to my HR44 early Wed morning. My wife and I really don't like it. Is there a way to sort the play list to alpha and make it stick?


take a look at "New GUI" thread ....


----------



## cablemax (May 2, 2016)

P Smith said:


> take a look at "New GUI" thread ....


I was with the CE since October with the new UI and today I force to download the NR and my guide back to the old one .0xd8f in my HR54

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cablemax said:


> I was with the CE since October with the new UI and today I force to download the NR and my guide back to the old one .0xd8f in my HR54


it will not lasts long - one night you got 1037 soon


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it will not lasts long - one night you got 1037 soon


Yup. Probably next week


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it true that Mediashare (Music & Photos) is gone on the new GUI (would have been in the Extras menu). I saw a post on a different thread about that. Can anyone that uses it verify? That would be another killer for our household.......


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

codespy said:


> Is it true that Mediashare (Music & Photos) is gone on the new GUI (would have been in the Extras menu). I saw a post on a different thread about that. Can anyone that uses it verify? That would be another killer for our household.......


From their website:
*Apps *


The Extras menu has been removed, and many of the options are now in the Apps left menu option.
Apps will enable users to access apps like ScoreGuide, Pandora, Entertainment Extras, iHeartRadio, AT&T Digital Life, TV Apps, Messages and DIRECTV.
Active and Caller ID have been removed.
DIRECTV: Redefined Menu, Playlist & Guide Hub - Things to Know


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

codespy said:


> Is it true that Mediashare (Music & Photos) is gone on the new GUI (would have been in the Extras menu). I saw a post on a different thread about that. Can anyone that uses it verify? That would be another killer for our household.......


good question for "New GUI" thread...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> From their website:
> *Apps *
> 
> 
> ...


I've already seen that, and we all know how inacccurate DTV's website and/or reps can be with information. I was looking for another sub to test who had the new GUI rolling out to them. x0d8f is still pushing during weekdays, new GUI during weeknights.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

codespy said:


> I've already seen that, and we all know how inacccurate DTV's website and/or reps can be with information. I was looking for another sub to test who had the new GUI rolling out to them. x0d8f is still pushing during weekdays, new GUI during weeknights.


I haven't had music and photos on my HR54 in a long time. Even with the old GUI


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

No more Caller ID? Bummer


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Luckily I'm still on d8f.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The HR44 is the only receiver supported by the new GUI that even has a phone port at all so it makes sense they'd drop support for it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I haven't had music and photos on my HR54 in a long time. Even with the old GUI


I still have it on the x0d8f this very minute and it works- HR54-500. #dontwanttoloseit


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

codespy said:


> I still have it on the x0d8f this very minute and it works- HR54-500. #dontwanttoloseit


then you must do some modification to the box, find \WP line of EEPROM and (check by specs) pullup or pulldown it


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

P Smith said:


> then you must do some modification to the box, find \WP line of EEPROM and (check by specs) pullup or pulldown it


I'm not smart enough to do anything like that- it's a stock HR54 with a TT external dock.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Caller ID works on my HR44 with the new GUI. It is running 0x1037, received it a few weeks ago.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Good news, NR4P!


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

NR4P said:


> Caller ID works on my HR44 with the new GUI. It is running 0x1037, received it a few weeks ago.


Can you still access the call list, though?


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Ironically DTV / ATT is running ads telling you about the new GUI but so far my unit hasn't updated yet. And reading the new GUI post it seem like most people don't like it. I can't believe how LONG the old GUI has been around. So they finally update it but its a butchered mess? What happened to beta testing this stuff? Collecting feedback and fixings before they push it out is too much to ask?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't got it yet, either, and I'm in no hurry.

From what I've been reading, they did almost all you ask for. They beta tested, and collected feedback. They just didn't fix much of anything.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is last report from "lucky" customer with new GUI New GUI


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got it last night, and it's pretty much a mess. But I guess we're stuck with it. Wifey not happy, and when wifey is not happy...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> I haven't got it yet, either, and I'm in no hurry.
> 
> From what I've been reading, they did almost all you ask for. They beta tested, and collected feedback. They just didn't fix much of anything.


They got feedback, that identified all the problems with the GUI. Then they ignored what they were told.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

frogg said:


> Just got it last night, and it's pretty much a mess. But I guess we're stuck with it. Wifey not happy, and when wifey is not happy...


It's funny because most of the issues that still bug me are REALLY fixable, yet they refuse to do it. They should actually be very simple fixes from a coding standpoint. First is the play bar. Simply resizing it so it's not as obtrusive should be easy to do. It has nothing to do with reprogramming any functionality. The second is the obtrusive info box in the list. Just code it so it doesn't show up without pushing Enter or Info like we used to do. How hard is that to program? Shouldn't be hard at all since the code essentially exists and just has to be ported to the new GUI.

The more difficult fix is the ALL Channels issue. I'm sure it can be done as it's how it used to be, but may take more complex coding to fix. With that said, I'd like like a menu option on the recording page that allows for EITHER All Channels or a specific channel and default any SP setup from the Guide to stay with that channel (for example, if you set a recording on Ch 504 for Silicon Valley, use that channel going forward. There's a reason why I selected Ch. 504 rather than 501 and that's to avoid conflicts. I get that the DVR is smart enough to determine if there's a conflict and record it at another time, but if the time IS empty at the time of recording and it records, then it can cause issues when other are trying to watch live TV.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

I was just updated to the new GUI today and first impression of the guide on my 60 inch tv is that it is cleaner then the old guide.


----------



## irod87 (Aug 25, 2010)

I noticed the update during lunch. Guess I’ll check it out this evening.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

irod87 said:


> I noticed the update during lunch. Guess I'll check it out this evening.


My friend in Texas City, TX got the new GUI on her HR44 yesterday. She says it is a little bit confusing and does not like the info popping up when she scrolls down the Play List.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the thread is slipping from discussing simple fact of rolling FW update to a content of a thread "New GUI" discussing the GI pro&contra, eg duplicating same things again and again  and forcing members re-post same facts and arguments


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

I received it on my HR44 today.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Got an email about it... so I fear its really coming soon and I may not be able to escape it. I warned the wife to prepare because she normally doesn't take changes to her beloved shows (mostly dreck) very well. Recently our Genie seems to have a gotta a HAL9000 like mind of its own (refuses to record some things), so adding a GUI change to it is going to cause frustration levels to increase.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Because when wifey ain't happy...


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

frogg said:


> Because when wifey ain't happy...


Ain't nobody happy


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

frogg said:


> Because when wifey ain't happy...


I have also been warning my wife of the possible change when we get home in 2 weeks. She would really be unhappy if her recordings were messed with.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

frogg said:


> Because when wifey ain't happy...


When my wife's not happy I tell her to go cry on a bag of money.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

how long after getting the email does it take to receive the new guide. been almost a week for me since the email and no new software update yet


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gvc said:


> how long after getting the email does it take to receive the new guide. been almost a week for me since the email and no new software update yet


There is no correlation.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

gvc said:


> how long after getting the email does it take to receive the new guide. been almost a week for me since the email and no new software update yet


I have been on the software since November and have gotten 3 emails since then telling me it was coming


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

compnurd said:


> I have been on the software since November and have gotten 3 emails since then telling me it was coming


I was downgraded in November also. I am now a Dish Customer. The Hopper DVR is much better IMHO. AT&T seems to have bought DTV to destroy them.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TimCoh said:


> I was downgraded in November also. I am now a Dish Customer. The Hopper DVR is much better IMHO. AT&T seems to have bought DTV to destroy them.


I wouldn't go that far. My neighbor has a hopper 3. I really didn't care for it


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I wouldn't go that far. My neighbor has a hopper 3. I really didn't care for it


You've got to be kidding!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

anyway DTV still rolling new FW [1037+] with new GUI ...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

patmurphey said:


> You've got to be kidding!


No I am dead serious. Interface reminded of the old tvguide/iguide


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

P Smith said:


> anyway DTV still rolling new FW [1037+] with new GUI ...


 I still have not yet got the 1037 GUI update. I downloaded the beta 1075 a few weekends ago. After waiting several days VOD still wasn't showing up so I went back to the old GUI software. Some things I like about the new GUI and some things I don't. Wish they would make the font size bigger, other than that, I can live with it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gordon1fan said:


> Wish they would make the font size bigger


you can continue posting at "New GUI" thread - there are posted many different suggestions, bugs, etc


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

From all the different hotels we stayed at in the last two weeks with DirecTV as the branded TV system, they are not on the new GUI....still on the old. Any word if hotels are on the list for the new GUI? I assume they will not get it, like bars and restaurants who cannot get the Genie setup.....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

codespy said:


> From all the different hotels we stayed at in the last two weeks with DirecTV as the branded TV system, they are not on the new GUI....still on the old. Any word if hotels are on the list for the new GUI? I assume they will not get it, like bars and restaurants who cannot get the Genie setup.....


Hotels use a totally different system which doesn't use Genies/clients and they are not supported for bars either (except for an HR54+C61K combo _per TV_ for 4K)

Since client/server is obviously Directv's future direction clients are coming to them eventually and probably the new GUI will come too but honestly who really cares what GUI you get in a hotel? If they have decent high speed internet in every room all they need the TV, and could get away with dropping any sort of cable/satellite service at all in low/mid priced hotels and rely on people to stream. It becomes a bigger and per guest cost the more guests who will choose to stream even if they have Directv, so it will become harder and harder for hotel operators to justify that cost.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

gvc said:


> how long after getting the email does it take to receive the new guide. been almost a week for me since the email and no new software update yet


no new guide here yet after getting email 3/30


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got it today on HR44-700 and C61-100.

0x1037, Today 3:57A

Berks County, Pennsylvania.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

My new Genie HR54-700 I got in January suddenly stopped working. 
No picture. When you go to info showed Recv Id 00000000 null
Insert access card. 

Directv brought me another HR54-700 had old guide, didnt think would bother me but after having new guide old one seemed so dated. So woke up this morning and forced update at 5am to get new Ui guide Version 0x1037
So can say like it better. But before i did i added all my series recordings so wouldnt have ALL CHs recording issues.


----------



## scottp461 (Sep 7, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> after having new guide old one seemed so dated. So woke up this morning and forced update at 5am to get new Ui guide Version 0x1037
> So can say like it better. But before i did i added all my series recordings so wouldnt have ALL CHs recording issues.


I echo that sentiment! My HR54-500 started rebooting whenever I put it in standby; the delay varied from minutes to hours later. It had been about a month since I received the new GUI update.

I was trouble shooting the problem, had disconnected my 6TB external drive and it was still happening. I decided to force a software update, hoping that it would possibly solve the problem. Instead I inadvertently went back to the old GUI! It also didn't solve the reboot problem, but I decided to reconnect my external drive anyway since it wasn't the cause.

The series manager entries didn't seem to be working (not scheduling new recordings), so I went through and updated all of them while I could still assign them a specific channel. Once I did that, new recording were being scheduled. I had read here that it would be forced back to the new GUI overnight, but I was ready!

The next morning, it had rebooted again, was still on the old GUI and was now very slow to respond to any button pushes and completely unresponsive to certain actions, like showing info on anything; it wouldn't even show system info. I had noticed prior to this, before I started to redo all my series entries, that System Info/Receiver/Software indicated that Software was 0xd8f, but under Status it was 0x1037. It appeared that there was a conflict since the new GUI update had occurred with the external drive attached, but the rollback was done with it disconnected. The next day, after the updates to the Series Manager, the Genie had scheduled many new recordings, but when one of them occurred, all indications were that it was happening, but it never appeared in the playlist. Even History said it was completed. Big Red Alert!!

Since it seemed that the conflict was causing major problems, I disconnected the external drive again; after reboot all is well! It recorded several shows last night with no bad behavior. It stopped rebooting on standby (the last time was last night after the recordings finished) and is responding immediately to all commands.

Now, it's been 2 nights since the rollback and still haven't been bumped back to the new GUI. Until that happens, I can't reconnect the external drive. I'm assuming that once the HR54 is back on 1037 that there will be no conflict with it!

Should I wait or try to force the 1037 update? The stream is still 0d8f, but you indicated that 1037 will be in the stream at 5am. I'm on the west cost, is it still 5am for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scottp461 (Sep 7, 2006)

I just found the answer. The new GUI is in the stream between 3-7am ET M-F, so forcing the download in that window should work.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

my HR54 Genie got the update today.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

My HR54 got it this afternoon. Does anyone know how to delete groups of shows instead of one at a time? So far, this thing has to be tamed QUICKLY or we're going back to Time Warner. It's a Gawd-awful mess.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

mnassour said:


> My HR54 got it this afternoon. Does anyone know how to delete groups of shows instead of one at a time? So far, this thing has to be tamed QUICKLY or we're going back to Time Warner. It's a Gawd-awful mess.


I haven't tried deleting a folder, yet. However, I believe the mark-to-delete feature has been removed.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

I think you're right...that's the Kiss of Death for folks like me who let their hard drives fill up, then go through and delete various programs at one sitting.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mnassour said:


> I think you're right...that's the Kiss of Death for folks like me who let their hard drives fill up, then go through and delete various programs at one sitting.


Why not just use the keep till I delete feature as you record stuff then don't worry and let the oldest non keep till I delete stuff fall off on its own and be done with it?

Folders are easy still. Mark to delete is gone and that's stupid. But overall there isn't a lot different once you play with it for a while. A couple changes and moves of things is about it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wouldn't keep discussion about details of "New GUI" in same thread beneficial for all opponents and proponents ? Easy to find, one place to post ... 
The thread comes up as wandering about spooling new FW, but become a duplicate of "New GUI" and went off-topic


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey modulator, it would be OK with me since I was the starter of this thread to close this thread all together. I don’t want to confuse it with other GUI thread that is currently open. I thought it might make things a little easier and less confusion. Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No problem ... your question has been answered.


----------

